# [SOLVED] No eth0 what can I do?

## Ray ishido

Hi,

I am tying to install gentoo on my new laptop but I can't have the network : ifconfig just show me lo.

lspci -vv give me:

```
07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 66 (2000ns min, 14000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at de005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

```

when I boot on the gentoo installation cd, I need to do 

```

rmmod e100

modprobe e100
```

in order to have the network working.

but after compiling the kernel and booting on my new system I can't have the network.

I try to compil the intel pro/100+ driver as module or in the kernel without success.

When I do modprobe e100, I don't have any error: dmesg |grep eth0 return: 

```
e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xde005000, irq 22, MAC addr 00:A0:D1:5E:A1:3A
```

I don't know if there is a link or not, but I noted that when I boot on the instalation cd there is a module "mii", but I don't know how to compile it (so I try genkernel without success. the module mii don't "appear", and the network don't work)

any idea?Last edited by Ray ishido on Tue Jan 02, 2007 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thestick

try cat /usr/src/linux/.config.h | grep MII

if something appears try replacing that line from CONFIG_SOMETHING_MII=n to CONFIG_SOMETHING_MII=m [ or y if you prefer ]

----------

## Underdone

 *Quote:*   

> When I do modprobe e100, I don't have any error: dmesg |grep eth0 return: 

 

After you do this post the output of. 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

----------

## Ray ishido

hi,

thanks for your answer.

I succed in compiling mii module but it didn't solved the pb.

when I do ifconfig with e100 and (or not) mii module loaded, ifconfig return so lo.

there is something I didn't noted yesterday: dmesg|grep e100 return :

```
PCI: Firmware left 0000:07:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xde005000, irq 22, MAC addr 00:A0:D1:5E:A1:3A
```

is the "disabling" in the first line could be my problem?

here is my lspci if it can help:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (rev a1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
```

----------

## Underdone

I forgot to put this into my last message, so here it is.

Since you're not getting any error messages when you do the modprobe that means the module is at least loading.

As for the ifconfig try doing this instead, sorry i didn't mention it before.

```
modprobe e100

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig #If it shows eth0 continue to the next step, if not let me know

#this assumes you have dhcpcd installed

dhcpcd eth0

ping -c 2 www.google.com
```

Hopefully this does it for you.

----------

## Ray ishido

yup, it did it!  :Smile: 

thanks a lot and happy new year!  :Smile: 

----------

